# Avas, OB 15s, & an EP2500, My setup



## onebadmonte (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm by no means an audiophile, but I like nice gear. Here is my setup:

The brains is a Sony STR-DE675. Its a basic 100 x 5 Best Buy receiver, circa 2001.

For music and video source I'm using a Toshiba SD2700 DVD player hooked up via a digital co-ax for the sound and s-video for the video. On the secondary is a PS3. 

The monitor is a Walmart bought Sanyo 31" TV. Its not ready for HD.

The low end is handled by a pair of Ascendant Audio 15" Avalanche subs in old school (circa 1996) Jensen CS-315 cabinets. The cabs are just under 4 cubes. With a pair of 4" aeroports at there stock length, the tune is aprox 28Hz.

Amplification and equalization for the subs is handled by a Behringer EP2500 and a Behringer DSP1124, tuned by REW. I'm still working out the bugs. 

Mids and highs are handled by naked Hawthorne Audio 15" Silver Iris OB Co-axials. I have them mounted by the magnets without baffles, hence naked.

Center and surrounds are handled with basic pioneer units. A pair of S-HF21-LR (2-way 5-1/4 & tweet) for the surround. A S-HF11C (two 4" & tweet, MTM) for the center.

I like the sound. On music I can acheive night club levels, which is what I wanted. The OB are sharp at moderate levels. I dig the way they reproduce Regina Spektor, Duffy and Kings of Leon. Just some of what I listen to.

For the future I will do an LLT for the Avas. 10 cubes at 15Hz, Sonotube style. I'm also hoping for and LCD but that may be a year out, who knows. Once that happens an HDMI capable receiver will be in order and a dedicaded Blu-ray player. The dreams go on and on. 

If you have any ?'s or recommendations feel free and post. Thanks for looking. :wave:


----------



## onebadmonte (Jan 7, 2009)

UPDATE

The Sanyo TV and the Toshiba DVD took a dump. He he, time for some new toys.

TV- Sony XBR9 52"
Video- PS3 for gaming and blue-rays
Toshiba HD-A3 HD DVD player for watching the greatest movie ever made in HD:
The Big Lebowski 
Receiver- Sony STR- DE675 (no change)
L & R- Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 15" Open Baffle
Subs- Ascendant Audio Avalanche 15" x2 3.5ft^3 @ 28Hz ea.
Sub Amp- Behringer EuroPower 2500
Sub EQ- DSP1124 by Behringer
CD Player- Cheapie Walmart Magnavox DVD player
Game Unit- Wii

PS3 and HD-DVD connect to the TV via HDMI. Then the TV connects to the receiver via Toslink optical cable. The Magnavox DVD/ my CD player connects to the receiver via digital co-ax, the orange RCA. Now before everyone flames me. I know I'm missing out on the digital dTS blah blah blah. I wanted to be able to listen to music while I play games on the PS3 or the Wii. It was a pic your poison deal. Thanks for looking


----------

